# What is this plant?



## livebearer_love (Nov 26, 2007)

I saw this plant at the lfs. It looks very nice but i am unsure if it will be good in my 10 gallon tank with my harlequin rasboras. I have a 13W flourescent bulb and i also have a java fern and anubias in there too.
What kind of plant is this and would it be ok i my tank?
What kind of care does this plant need?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

That looks like Corkscrew Vallisneria (Vals). It would prefer a bit more light than you have, but it might grow....just wouldn't thrive IMO. You could try it if its kinda cheap, but I wouldn't pay too much for it.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

ahh it's poison ivy....send it to me before you get a rash...lol
seriously....corkscrew val


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

yep corkscrew vallisneria


----------



## livebearer_love (Nov 26, 2007)

ummmm what does IMO mean? sorry.
Also what is this plant and could i use it?
I took a picture of it in one of my friends tanks but he didn't know what it was. I circled it on photoshop.
Could i use this plant in my tank?









Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

IMO=in my opinion 

That plant looks like a sword.....probably an Amazon sword. They get really big and will quickly outgrow a 10g. I'd wait until you get a larger tank. Also, they tend to like more light than you have.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

I think you're right JOM It looks like an amazon sword to me.


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

i tihnk light wise an amazon sword whould be fine. but it will quicly outgrow your tank. i grow sword in .75 wpg 20g (lol)


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

My val didn't do well, went hard and plasticy and died. My sword is doing fine but no new shoots yet. My large unknown plant is doing awesome. My moneywort is rotting, no idea what's wrong with that. My wisteria in the other tank is doing great, new leaves a completely different shape to the old one. Got new sprouts on my completely trimmed anubias nana rhizome too  My barteri finally has a new leaf after two months, HOORAY!


----------



## livebearer_love (Nov 26, 2007)

ok thanks.
I'll have to look around for a nice plant that will look good with my others.
I haven't been able to find anacharis in any of my local pet stores yet though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

Anacharis might be labelled as Elodea.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

never mind.....


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

oh...wtf? i could of sworn it was you're name i saw.....nvm ill change it to JOM. I guess i had a blonde moment?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

I saw that, but I didn't say anything.


----------

